# VapeClub - Hellboy, Dos Equis Box Mod, Dark Horse In Stock



## JakesSA (28/4/15)

VapeClub now has Hellboys and Dark Horse Minis on order, both of which are expected to be BF compatible. We also expect some more Rogues to arrive on the same shipment.

Also, we are bringing in some of the Dos Equis Box Mods, smallest of the dual 18650 mech boxes to date!


.

Note these are not originals ..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

Nice one

Loving these mech box mods


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/4/15)

Awe that looks great and my fingers are itching for that box mod


----------



## Matt (28/4/15)

Dark Horse Mini


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

@JakesSA, interested in the Dark Horse mini. Do you know if will be possible to use it in single coil mode?


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

That box looks awesome! Available for pre-order?


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

This shipment was slightly delayed by the supplier, we now expect these to arrive on Tuesday. 

Can't wait to get those Hellboys modified and I am also pre-preparing the centre pins and insulators for the Rogues this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/5/15)

Finally the shipment arrived today, I cannot believe how small the Dos Equis is for a dual battery mech and took a photo for comparison purposes.  In the background is a Dimitri, also a dual battery mech. (Apologies for the quality of the photo ..)

Next I need to do some QC on it and evaluate the Hellboy and Dark Ponies for BF purposes and will probably load these new items into stock tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/15)

@JakesSA what will the price on the Dos Equis be?


----------



## JakesSA (12/5/15)

Looks to be about R640 for the Dos Equis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justink (13/5/15)

@JakesSA what prices are we looking at on the Hellboys and dark horses? Also does the Hellboy come in black?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/5/15)

The Hellboy and Dark Horse should be a great BF Atty, @JakesSA please keep us posted


----------



## JakesSA (13/5/15)

QC on the Dos Equis complete and I must say, I am impressed! On dual batteries at 0.6 Ohm I get 4.05 or 3.95 on a single battery. The brass parts are extremely well finished on the exterior and only a slight ridge can be seen where the centre black body parts join. 

I have loaded them on the website, you can find it here..

@Justink, Hellboy and Dark Horse Mini will be R360. The dark horse mini comes with 4 air rings, brass, silver black and blue(?) and the Hellboy comes in both black and full stainless steel variations. Both of the atomisers also come with extra wide drip tip fittings as well as standard 510 drip tip connection options. So far these look like very good clones, I'll get them loaded on the website asap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

